
UN Security Council rejects US proposal to extend Iran arms embargo - amitport
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/14/politics/us-un-proposal-iran-conventional-weapons-rejected
======
amitport
Russia and China opposed and 11 other countries abstained

